# معالجة المياه الملوثة ...



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

تلوث المياه WATER POLLUTION​
ملوثات المياه Water Polluants

إن معظم المياه المستهلكة في الصناعة والزراعة والأنشطة الأخرى ، يصب في الأنهار والبحار والبحيرات ، دون أن تمر بمرحلة معالجة مناسبة. ويؤدي هذا الى تلوث مصادر المياه ، بمعني تغير خواصها الطبيعية والكيميائية ، بحيث لا تصلح للأستعمال في الأنشطة المختلفة للإنسان ، إلا بعد معالجتها وإزالة هذه الملوثات منها. وأهم الملوثات التي ينبغي للإنسان محاولة معالجتها والتخلص منها، هي:

1- المواد الصلبة العالقة Suspended Solids

وهي المواد القابلة للترسيب وتكوين رواسب طينية مختلطة بالمواد الغروية. ويسبب وجودها تعكر الماء وقد يحتوي على بعض الكائنات الدقيقة (الفيروسات) والبكتيريا التي تسبب الأمراض. وأصعب المواد العالقة في عملية الفصل ، هي ذات الحجم الصغير جدا.

2- المواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل Biodegradable Organies:

وتتكون أساسا من المواد البروتينية والسكرية والدهون. ويتم تحديد تركيزها في المياه بمقاييس: الأكسجين الحيوي (البيولوجي) المطلوب Biochemical Oxygen Demand (BOD) ويعرف بكونه مقياسا لتلوث المياه بالمواد العضوية - أو الأكسجين المطلوب لأكسدة المواد العضوية الموجودة في الماء بيولوجيا ، أي أن الكائنات العضوية الدقيقة هي التي تقوم بهذه المهمة (الأكسدة).
وفيه يتم قياس كمية الأكسجين المستهلكة بواسطة الكائنات العضوية الدقيقة لمدة خمسة أيام ، بدرجة حرارة 20 /م ، بالملليجرام/لتر. وتتراوح كمية الـBOD في المياه الملوثة (مياه المجارير) بين 120 و 250/ ملليجرام / لتر.ولدى إطلاق المياه الملوثة الي الأنهار أو البحار فإن المواد العضوية الموجودة فيها تتحلل بواسطة البكتيريا والكائنات الدقيقة الأخرى على سطح المياه. ويستهلك هذا التحلل كميات من الأكسجين الذائب في المياه ، مما يعرض الكائنات البحرية كالأسماك وغيرها للضرر.

3- الأملاح الذائبة Dissolved Salts:

ومعظمها أملاح غير عضوية مثل الكربونات والبيكربونات والكلوريدات والكبريتات والفوسفات وغيرها.

4- الفلزات الثقيلة Heavy Metals:

أحيانا ، تحتوي المياه الملوثة على كميات صغيرة جدا من بعض الفلزات الثقيلة، كالنحاس والرصاص والزئبق والكادميوم. وبالرغم من أن تركيز هذه الفلزات في المياه قد لا يتعدى بعض الأجزاء في المليون جزء من الماء ، إلا أنها شديدة الخطورة لسميتها القاتلة.

5- المواد العضوية الحرارية Refractory Organic Compounds:

وهي مواد عضوية غير سهلة التحلل البيولوجي كالمبيدات الحشرية Pesticides ومبيدات الأعشاب Herbicides والفينولات وغيرها. ويتم قياسها بمقياس الأكسجين الكيميائي المطلوب Chemical Oxygen Demand (COD) ، وهو مقياس للمواد العضوية التي يمكن أكسدتها كيميائيا - وليس بيولوجيا أي بإستخدام مواد كيميائية مؤكسدة مثل بيكرومات البوتاسيوم. ويتراوح تركيز هذه المواد بين 200 و 500 ملليجرام في لتر المياه الملوثة.

6- المواد المغذية Nutrients:

وهي المواد التي تحتوي عموما على أحد عنصري النيتروجين أو الفسفور. وعند إطلاق المياه الملوثة بهذه المواد الى الأنهار أو البحار ، تسبب نمو بعض الكائنات الطفيلية غير المرغوب فيها.

7- الجراثيم Pathogens:

تحتوي المياه الملوثة في كثير من الأحيان على بعض الجراثيم والفيروسات (الرواشح) وبكتيريا ال Cliform ، ومعظمها يسبب العدوي ونقل الأمراض.

8- التلوث الحراري Thermal Pollution:

عندما تصرف المياه المستعملة الى المياه السطحية ، تكون درجة حرارتها أحيانا مختلفة عن درجة حرارة الوسط الذي تطلق فيه (أعلى أو أدنى). ويؤدي هذا الى تغير في نسبة الأكسجين الذائب في الوسط المائي ، مما يضر بالحياة المائية.

9- الزيوت Oils:

تتسرب الزيوت العضوية والمعدنية الى المياه نتيجة لإستخدام كميات هائلة ومتعددة من الزيوت في إعداد الطعام ، وفي السيارات والمركبات عموما ، وكذلك أثناء إنتاج النفط ونقله عبر البحار والمحيطات أو داخل المدن. ويسبب تلوث المياه بالزيوت خطورة على الكائنات المائية وخصوصا الثروة 
السمكية.

طرق معالجة المياه WATER TREATMENT

تم تقسيم طرق معالجة المياه الي : أولية ، وثانوية ، ومتقدمة.

1- وحدات المعالجة الأولية Primary Treatment:

تستخدم هذه الوحدات لإزلة المواد المعلقة بواسطة الترسيب Sedimentation ، والمواد الطافية بواسطة أجهزة التعويم Flotation ، وفصل الزيوت ومعادلتها سواء كانت حمضية أو قلوية بواسطة عمليات التعادل (أو التحييد) Neutralization ، وجعلها متجانسة Equalization في أجهزة خلط معينة. وذلك تمهيدا لإطلاقها الى مياه نهر أو بحر أو بحيرة ، أو الى وحدات المعالجة الثانوية.

2- وحدات المعالجة الثانوية Secondary Treatment:وتقوم هذه الوحدات أساسا على طرق المعالجة البيولوجية.

أ- وظيفة الكائنات الدقيقة في المعالجة البيولوجية:

تقوم أنواع عديدة من الكائنات الدقيقة - أهمها البكتيريا والطحالب Algae والفطر Fungi - بدور أساسي في العمليات البيولوجية. ولا تتم هذه العمليات إلا في ظروف معيشية ملائمة لنموها وتكاثرها ، 
حيث تقوم بتحويل المواد العضوية والغروية الي غازات وأنسجة خلوية. وبما أن هذه الأنسجة أثقل وزنا من الماء ، فإنها تترسب في قاع الجهاز. وثمة أنواع من هذه الكائنات الدقيقة التي تنمو وتتكاثر مستخدمة الأوكسجين ، وتسمى الكائنات اللاهوائية. أما الكائنات الأخرى فتحتاج الي أكسجين الهواء (الجو) كي تقوم بعمليات التحلل البيولوجي ، وتسمى الكائنات الدقيقة الهوائية.

ب- نظم الرواسب الطينية المنشطة Activated Sludge Systems: 

وهي تتكون أساسا من وحدتين : خزان تهوية Aeration Tank ، وحوض ترسيب.وهي أكثر فعالية نظرا لوجود أجهزة تهوية وخلاطات تجعل الرواسب الطينية معلقة بشكل دائم في الماء حيث تكون الكائنات الدقيقة دائمة الأتصال بالمواد العضوية المراد إزالتها ، ويبقي التفاعل مستمرا الى النهاية. ويتراوح زمن الأحتفاظ بالماء في خزان التهوية بين 4 و 10 ساعات. وعند انتهاء التفاعلات البيولوجية ، تتجمع البكتيريا وغيرها من الكائنات الدقيقة على شكل كتل صغيرة Clumps مكونة 
دقائق متلبدة Floc Particles تترسب بسرعة كبيرة فتنفصل عن الماء خلال ساعة أو ساعتين ، ويسهل عزلها في حوض الفصل ، وتسمى رواسب طينية نشطة Active Sludge نظرا لإحتوائها علي كمية هائلة من الكائنات الدقيقة. تخرج هذه الرواسب من أسفل الحوض ، ويعاد جزء منها الي مدخل جهاز التهوية ، لزيادة معدل التفاعلات البيولوجية. وتستغرق العملية عدة ساعات.ويتراوح زمن الأحتفاظ بالماء في أحواض الترسيب عادة من ساعة الي ساعتين. وتتراوح كفاءة هذه العمليات بين 85-90% بالنسبة للمواد الصلبة العالقة وللأكسجين الحيوي BOD.

3- وحدات المعالجة المتقدمة Tertiary Treatment:

تختص هذه الوحدات بإزالة الملوثات التي يتعذر إزالتها بالمعالجة البيولوجية. ومن أهم طرق المعالجة المتقدمة : عمليات الأمتزاز والتبادل الأيوني ، والتناضح العكسي ، والترشيح ، وضخ الكلورين أو الأوزون.​

أرجو أن لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

وهذه اخر اصدارات منظمة الصحة العالمية حول هذا الموضوع في المرفقات أرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ...​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

وهذا موقع رائع جداً في مجال معالجة المياه .. وأنا أوصي كل المهندسين العاملين في هذا المجال الأطلاع على الكورسات الموجودة فيه.
http://water.me.vccs.edu/intro.htm​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

ومن أجل الألمام بكافة جوانب الموضوع أرتأيت أن أضع كتبا مفيدة في الموضوع ....

Water Quality & Treatment ويتألف من 1248 صفحة وهو موجود على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/13762842/WQT.rar.html

كتاب عن مواصفات مياه الشرب وكيفية التحكم بها وهو من 120 صفحة على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3950735/6294.rar

كتاب Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operations على الرابط التالي:
http://ifile.it/258tkr/hwwt.rar​


----------



## عـلـي (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوي حبيت اسئلك عن اجهزة التحليه المنزليه وانواعها وافضل نوع منها 
وياليت تتكلم عن اي معلومات عن الاجهزه المنزليه وهل لها اضرار 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك أخي الكريم وجوابا على سؤالك
الاجهزة بطبيعتها ليست مضرة بالصحة فهي اجهزة تحلية عادية جدا ... المياه الناتجة منها املاحها قليلة قد تصل إلى 30 أو 40 جزء في المليون بل وربما أقل ولكن يمكن رفع نسبة الاملاح عن طريق اضافة كمية من الماء العادي اليها (من الصنبور مباشرة ) بحيث ترتفع نسبة الاملاح و ينصح بأن تكون الأملاح 100 - 125 ... لكن اذا كانت مياه الشبكة في المدينة التي تسكن بها معدة اصلا للشرب مثل مدينة الرياض مثلا فلا انصحك باستخدام هذه الاجهزة اطلاقا ، كلما عليك فعله هو وضع فلتر (مرشح ) للمياه لتنقيتها من اي عوالق محتملة او اتربة ومن ثم شربها ... بالنسبة لنسبة الاملاح في مياه الشرب فمن الممكن شرب المياه حتى لو وصلت املاحها الى 1000 جزء في المليون حسب المواصفات العالمية... وهناك مواصفات اخرى لا يتسع المقام لذكرها ... ارجو ان يكون في ما تقدم فائدة للجميع .


----------



## وضاحة (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
شكرا لك استاذي مهندس المحبة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي الفاضلة وضاحة على مرورك الكريم ومنورة الموضوع بردك الجميل ووفقك الله للخير والبركة ......


----------



## ابويوسف الكيميائي (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا استاذنا مهندس المحبه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يونيو 2009)

كل الهلا بأخوي ابو يوسف ومنور الموضوع بمرورك الكريم ........


----------



## محمود كمياء (27 يونيو 2009)

تشكرين جداا على المجهود د بس كنت عايز اعرف ازاى اعمل sedimentation لو لية معادلات اوطريقة ياريت حد يقولهالى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وأود الشرح لك لكن الشرح سيطول ولذا سوف أبقي لك هذا الموقع لكي يشرح لك بالتفصيل ودمت بخير ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sedimentation


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 يونيو 2009)

شكراا يااخى الكريم على هذا الموقع


----------



## أسماء رضا (29 يونيو 2009)

رائع شكرا لك أسماء رضا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ونتشرف بمروركم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراكتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنورة المنتدى بوجودك وإن شاء الله ننتظر مواضيعك المميزة ........


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

اسفه كتير وبعرف غلبتك كتير وشكرا اكتر واكتر عكل المواضيع المتميزة المطروحة منك بس حابة اسالك هل ممكن اعمل مشروعي عن معالجة المياه او معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي من المعادن الثقيلة والخطرة والسامة
سؤال اخر بس اتحملني لو سمحت:
انا لما بدي ابلش مشروعي بلجامعة هل رح اطور فكرة او بس رح اجمع معلومات ودراسات حديثة وتصميمات حول موضوع مطروح اصلا واناقشه مع الدكاترة المسؤولين عن المشروع...
والف شكرا لالك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي طبعا يمكنك عمل أي مشروع تريدينه وأنصحك بمشروع مفيد وخاصة إذا كان عن الماء أولا لسهولته وثانيا لتعلقه بحياتنا اليومية وخاصة حول محطات التناضح العكسي ro
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني إذا كنت في مرحلة البكالوريوس فسيكون المشروع معاد مع بعض الملاحظات التي سيطلبها الدكتور المشرف على المشروع ولاأعتقد أن يريد منك أختراع شيء غير موجود لأنك في بداية المشوار الهندسي وإن شاء الله في الماستر والدكتوراه سوف يبدأ الكلام الصعب من أختراع وتطوير ومن الله الموفقية ....


----------



## kema (1 يوليو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووور يا استاذنا مهندس المحبه*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وأنت تأمر وإن شاء الله الخير والبركة بكل أعضاء المنتدى المميزين .......


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك مع اني مهندس معماري الا اني احب المواضيع المتعلقه بالماء والصرف الصحي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

مكشور على المعلومات وعلى الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة الدائمة ....


----------



## JORDAN2009 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكر جزيلا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز .........


----------



## ali_yasseen (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكووور على كل ما تقدمه في هذا النتدى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز المنتدى منور بيكم وبمشاركاتكم المميزة .....


----------



## سلام حسام المهندس (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنى لكم التوفيق والنحاح في توصيل المعلومات الى شباب العراق اخوكم سلام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز سلام وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما .........


----------



## ابو جلال المقدسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر كثير


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك المهم جدا
وياريت لو فى عند حضرتك حاجه تفصيليه عن كيفية تحلية المياه
لانى محتاجها جدا 
وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك .
وشكرا


----------



## مني حكايات (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووور 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا بكم أخوتي الكرام وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم أما بالنسبة لطلبك أخي مالك فأعتقد أن القسم يوجد فيه مواضيع كبيرة ومهمة عن التحلية وتشرح شرحا مفصلا وبجميع الجوانب وأي شيء تحتاجه لمساعدتك في البحث عنها إن شاء الله أكون معك دوما ووفقك الله ...


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 أغسطس 2009)

_عاشت ايدك على المعلومات العاليه المستوى ويكفي منك انت مهندس المحبه _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك أخي العزيز محمد وإن شاء الله أستفدت وبارك الله فيك ووفقك .........


----------



## guypanal (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع يا استاذ


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع ......


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------

